# fertig sein vs fertig werden



## davlar

Hola muy buenas a todos,

siento tener que recurrir a ustedes pero es que me trae de cabeza el uso de sein y werden. Lo entiendo bien en la pasiva de proceso y estado pero en otros usos me veo superado.

- Die Zeugnisse sollten morgen erledigt sein.
- Die Zeugnisse sollten morgen erledigt werden.

Me gustaria si por favor alguien me podria explicar cuándo usar una u otra aclarando los matices, su significado y sobre todo qué entiende un alemán cuando oye cada una.
Pretendo decir que los certificados deberían estar listos mañana.

Muchisimas gracias.

davlar


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Me imagino que soy el jefe y lo digo:
- Die Zeugnisse sollten morgen erledigt sein. -> Mañana los quiero tener listos en mi despacho! (Hoy, sigue trabajando hasta muy tarde si hace falta.)
- Die Zeugnisse sollten morgen erledigt werden. -> Mañana quiero verte trabajando en eso! 

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## davlar

Muchas gracias Susana.
Creo que he planteado mal mi pregunta ya que lo que he citado ha sido básicamente una pasiva de estado y proceso con el verbo erledigen.
Y si las mismas frases fueran ahora:

- Die Zeugnisse sollten morgen fertig sein.
- Die Zeugnisse sollten morgen fertig werden.

¿Me podrías por favor volver a hacer otra vez tu razonamiento?
Mi problema viene con el uso de fertig sein y fertig werden.

A ver si puedes ayudarme por favor Susana 

Un saludo,

davlar


----------



## anahiseri

la primera frase es perfectamente correcta, (aunque el *sollten* yo lo traduzco por *deberían, *no "deben")
pero la segunda
- Die Zeugnisse sollten morgen fertig werden.
no me suena bien. Creo que la diferencia entre 

- Die Zeugnisse sollten morgen erledigt werden.    y
- Die Zeugnisse sollten morgen fertig werden. ?
es que *erledigt werden* es un verbo en pasiva, o sea que estamos pensando en alguien que los "erlediguea", pero *fertig werden* no es pasiva, es como si los certificados se terminaran ellos solitos.


----------



## davlar

Muchas gracias anahiseri.
El otro dia en mi trabajo me corrigieron la del verbo con sein y me dijeron que era con werden...asi que estoy hecho un lio...

Gracias nuevamente por tu ayuda. A ver si alguien puede hacer algún otro aporte.

davlar


----------



## anahiseri

Estas explicaciones creo que se entienden bastante bien y ahondan más en lo que he puesto yo 
Zustandspassiv - Zustandspassiv -


----------



## davlar

Sí, ya veo. Son la pasiva de proceso y de estado.
Estos conceptos creo tenerlos claros. El problema surge con el ejemplo de fertig werden y fertig sein que no tengo claro si es pasiva de estado y de proceso.
Sin embargo, también se me ocurre que se esté omitiendo el verbo "machen" (fertig machen). Me explico:

- Die Zeugnisse sollten morgen fertig (gemacht) sein.
- Die Zeugnisse sollten morgen fertig (gemacht) werden.

No estoy muy seguro de esto.

Gracias anahiseri.

davlar


----------



## anahiseri

- Die Zeugnisse sollten morgen fertig (gemacht) sein.
Si el *gemacht* lo interpretas como participio es un Zustandspassiv, 
pero el sentido es el  mismo que si lo dejas sólo con el adjetivo *fertig* : 
Die Zeugnisse sollten morgen fertig  sein.
y esto no tiene nada de pasiva.


- Die Zeugnisse sollten morgen fertig (gemacht) werden. 
Esto sería un Vorgangspassiv con el verbo *fertigmachen*.


----------



## anahiseri

pero me parece que los que nunca hemos dado clase de alemán no somos muy buenos explicando estas cosas.


----------



## davlar

Muchas gracias anahiseri.
A ver si alguien se anima a ofrecer otra opinión.

davlar


----------



## davlar

Hola a todos,

- Ich schicke dir das Dokument, sowie es fertig ist.
- Ich schicke dir das Dokument, sowie es fertig wird.



Muchas gracias.

davlar


----------



## kunvla

_Ich schicke dir das Dokument, sobald es fertig ist_. 

Der zweite Satz ist zwar auch korrekt, aber ich würde ihn als 'wenig gebräuchlich' bis 'ungebräuchlich' einstufen. 

Saludos,


----------



## davlar

Hallo kunvla,

vielen Dank für die Unterstützung.
Ich frage mich, ob die beide Sätze für dich unterschiedliche Bedeutungen haben.
Auf jeden Fall könntest du mir den Unterschied bitte erklären?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


davlar


----------



## Tonerl

Die Zeugnisse meiner Klasse, *die zum Wochenende „fertig (geschrieben) werden müssen“ *
Zeugnisse die zum Wochenende* "fertig (geschrieben) sein müssen"*

Späterstens am Wochenende muss das (Arbeits)-Zeugnis des Mitarbeiters laut Gesetz* „fertig sein“.*

Ich schicke dir das Dokument, *sobald es fertig (ausgefüllt/ komplettiert= (re)llenar, cumplimentar) ist.*

Ich schicke dir das Dokument,* sobald es fertig (ausgefüllt/komplettiert= (re)llenar, cumplimentar) 
sein wird. *

Ein Zeugnis, das bis zum Wochenende *„fertig geschrieben worden sein muss“*
Zeugnisse, die bis zum Wochenenende *„fertig geschrieben worden sein müssen“*

Vollverb- Passiv-Perfekt -Futur | *Modalverb*

das Zeugnis, das geschrieben* wird*. *Passiv (Präsens) *
das Zeugnis, das geschrieben *worden ist.* *Passiv (Perfekt )*
das Zeugnis, das geschrieben* werden wird*. *Passiv (Futur I )*
das Zeugnis, das geschrieben *worden sein wird* .*Passiv (Futurperf.)

Wie einfach unsere Sprache doch ist !!! *


----------



## kunvla

davlar said:


> Ich frage mich, ob die beide Sätze für dich unterschiedliche Bedeutungen haben.
> Auf jeden Fall könntest du mir den Unterschied bitte erklären?


@davlar, ich würde den zweiten Satz nie so verfassen, geschweige sagen, denn, obwohl er grammatikalisch korrekt gebildet ist, klingt er mindestens für mich irgendwie schräg. Daher würde ich ihn eher umformulieren wollen, und zwar folgendermaßen:

Ich schicke dir das Dokument, sobald *er* (damit) fertig wird.
Ich schicke dir das Dokument, sobald *ich* (damit) fertig werde.
Ich schicke dir das Dokument, sobald *wir* (damit) fertig werden.
Etc.​
Saludos,


----------



## bwprius

davlar said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> - Ich schicke dir das Dokument, sowie es fertig ist.
> - Ich schicke dir das Dokument, sowie es fertig wird.
> 
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias.
> 
> davlar





kunvla said:


> @davlar, ich würde den zweiten Satz nie so verfassen, geschweige sagen, denn, obwohl er grammatikalisch korrekt gebildet ist, klingt er mindestens für mich irgendwie schräg. Daher würde ich ihn eher umformulieren wollen, und zwar folgendermaßen:
> 
> Ich schicke dir das Dokument, sobald *er* (damit) fertig wird.
> Ich schicke dir das Dokument, sobald *ich* (damit) fertig werde.
> Ich schicke dir das Dokument, sobald *wir* (damit) fertig werden.
> Etc.​
> Saludos,




Ich muss meinen Senf dazu geben:

- Ich schicke dir das Dokument, sowie es fertig ist.  <= HALTE ICH FÜR GEBRÄUCHLICH
- Ich schicke dir das Dokument, sowie es fertig wird.  <= HALTE ICH NICHT FÜR GEBRÄUCHLICH, klingt so, als ob man das Dokument schon während des gerade-eben-erst-fertig-werdens schicken will.


Ich schicke dir das Dokument, sobald *er* (damit) fertig wird.  <= HALTE ICH NICHT FÜR GEBRÄUCHLICH, BESSER WÄRE => sobald *er* (damit) fertig IST.
Ich schicke dir das Dokument, sobald *ich* (damit) fertig werde.  <= HALTE ICH NICHT FÜR GEBRÄUCHLICH, BESSER WÄRE => sobald *ich* (damit) fertig BIN.
Ich schicke dir das Dokument, sobald *wir* (damit) fertig werden.  <= HALTE ICH NICHT FÜR GEBRÄUCHLICH, BESSER WÄRE => sobald *wir* (damit) fertig SIND.


----------



## Alemanita

bwprius said:


> Ich muss meinen Senf dazu geben:
> 
> - Ich schicke dir das Dokument, sowie es fertig ist.  <= HALTE ICH FÜR GEBRÄUCHLICH
> - Ich schicke dir das Dokument, sowie es fertig wird.  <= HALTE ICH NICHT FÜR GEBRÄUCHLICH, klingt so, als ob man das Dokument schon während des gerade-eben-erst-fertig-werdens schicken will.
> 
> 
> Ich schicke dir das Dokument, sobald *er* (damit) fertig wird.  <= HALTE ICH NICHT FÜR GEBRÄUCHLICH, BESSER WÄRE => sobald *er* (damit) fertig IST.
> Ich schicke dir das Dokument, sobald *ich* (damit) fertig werde.  <= HALTE ICH NICHT FÜR GEBRÄUCHLICH, BESSER WÄRE => sobald *ich* (damit) fertig BIN.
> Ich schicke dir das Dokument, sobald *wir* (damit) fertig werden.  <= HALTE ICH NICHT FÜR GEBRÄUCHLICH, BESSER WÄRE => sobald *wir* (damit) fertig SIND.



Das kann ich bestätigen.



davlar said:


> Mi problema viene con el uso de fertig sein y fertig werden.
> 
> davlar



fertig sein = estar listo, pronto
fertig werden = terminar una cosa


Ejemplos:

- Die Liste ist fertig! (Aquí está, no hay nada que agregar, está lista.)
- Die Liste wird (heute noch) fertig! (Le estoy dando los últimos toques, estoy aún trabajando sobre ella, pero antes de que caiga el sol estará lista.)


Saludos.


----------



## davlar

Muchas gracias a todos por las respuestas. ¡Dudas más que aclaradas!

davlar


----------

